# suicidal over Phaeton problems , any suggestions welcome



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Where do i start as there have been numerous ongoing problems that have almost bankrupted me .

at the present i am having problems with the computer and associated components 

last week i started to get error messages on the infotainment system that included loss of radio , sat nav , parking sensor sounds , computer unavailable , unable to firm up shock absorbers or raise the suspension . the computer losses the time and date and reverts to 12.00 and 1st of jan 2000 whenever the key is removed , however the clock is at the correct time but cannot be altered with the computer ( i had to wait until mid day and remove and replace the fuse)

i checked all the fuses and everything seems ok , i then replaced both batteries in the rear , still no difference 

it cannot be just an amp problem as i have had all things working intermittently for a few seconds before everything then crashes .

any ideas ? 


i have had numerous bits replaced over the last 2 years including the replacing the infotainment system , steering fluid pipes replaced , headlight bulbs , new main ecu , wheel bearings , trunk harness issue twice , rear bulb failures and errors ( right hand indicator) and i also have a major gearbox / torque convertor issue which is fluttering and slipping , Garage quote £9000 

this in on a 2005 3.0 ltr diesel car which is probably worth buttons 

the vw garages i use have no phaeton techs , and frankly are useless , they just want to replace everything with new 

had vw's all my life from polo, golf , passat , and this is the worst car by far although it was the one i have liked the most .


thank you Greg


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Where do you live Greg?


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

hi Arthur , i am in Arbroath , mid way between Dundee and Aberdeen on the east coast of Scotland


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Who changed the batteries? Did they fit the correct specification? What you're describing really sounds like battery problems.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

invisiblewave said:


> Who changed the batteries? Did they fit the correct specification? What you're describing really sounds like battery problems.


You too? Yep, I also suspect batteries problem.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a sign of the apocalypse!:vampire:


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, can you leave the car overnight an check the voltage of the comfort battery, without starting the car, just the voltage from sitting overnight.

Mike


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

hi there i changed them myself following the procedures ,

the comfort battery was a brand new Varta g 14 agm battery 95 ah c/a 850 
fully charged before use
i tested it whilst in the car hooked up and it was 70% 

i have removed it from the car and using a smart agm charger it reads 100% full charge before the unit is connected to the mains 

Greg


----------



## kalwis (Jun 21, 2013)

A general electronics corrective action when experiencing intermittent problems is to perform a Stabilant 22 treatment ( http://stabilant.com/techt02h.htm) to the device's connector contacts. Over time the contacts develop impedance which messes up the digital logic. This simple-to-use treatment vastly improves the conductivity with no adverse side effects. We use it routinely on critical industrial and military controls connectors. Just open the connectors and daub the solution on the contacts with a Q-tip, then re-assemble.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

saorsa said:


> hi there i changed them myself following the procedures ,
> 
> the comfort battery was a brand new Varta g 14 agm battery 95 ah c/a 850
> fully charged before use
> ...


Could you please provide us the voltage of your batteries using a voltmeter? Do not use the one on dashboard.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

i have taken the comfort battery out and with the volt meter it is reading 12.93 , the starter battery . 13.03

G


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Okay. Good... your batteries are in good shape.

It still is some sort of electrical issue.

You really need VAGCOM scanner and get all the information so we can diagnose the problem correctly. Perhaps you just need to have all your computers reset to factory default.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks i will try and take it to the dealer,or would i be better to try invest in some software myself ?? 

G


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

a lot of P owners have a Vag Com from Ross-Tech, it can pay for it's self the first time using it 
Why did you take the battery's out to test the voltage?? Can you test them still hooked up in the boot? ......after sitting all night?

Mike


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

i took the opportunity to check the wires were not kinked and also that all the plugs that i could see were firmly home ,
i will certainly recheck in situ tomorrow 

G


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

I was just wondering whether you should call VW Luxury Cars and get them to find a dealer with a proper P tech. They're very helpful. I think their number is easy enough to find on this forum or perhaps a friendly member who knows it will post it.
Tim


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

hi there i have just checked whilst the car is in situ, unstarted , the starter battery is 12.96 , the comfort battery is only 11.96 , so it has dropped 1 volt overnight , 

it is a brand new battery from a dealer , i will contact them this morning 

regards Gregor


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Greg,

One cause of electronic gremlins is a controller failing to sleep after the normal limit of 15 or so minutes. This would drain the left battery while the car was parked. There is a test procedure to measure the quiescent drain current but it needs a clamp DC milliammeter, which is not in most people's tool boxes.

A further cause of severe electronic gremlins is disruption on the CAN-bus data lines. This could be caused by a 'jabbering' controller, where a controller is stuck in a software loop and sends continuous data, or pulls one or both of the CAN-bus data wires permanently or intermittently high or low volts.

A similar problem could be caused by frayed CAN-bus wires at the base of the steering column, or in the boot lid feeder tube or cable cassette, or (just conceivably) by a repairer re-connecting the wrong wires.

Finally, water in the left front footwell is the classic cause of CAN-bus disruption, although it usually degrades security and engine starting first from the individual non-CAN wires that corrode at the KESSY controller. The water does not soak through the vapour barrier under the carpet, so it feels dry at the surface.

It may be worth reading some of the content in these threads before deciding on the next course of action:

Electrical problems battery drain
Cleaning Air Intake Plenum and Sunroof Drains
Leakage via Electronics Box in Right Plenum Chamber
Accessing the evaporator drain Liquid "sloshing" sound in cabin
Broken Sleeve on Electrical Harness leading to Trunk Lid - How to fix
Steering Fault Workshop message - here's the cause and the solution

Chris


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

That's the car away to vw , whilst driving today,the immobiliser light came on , and workshop display when I parked the key locked in the ignition and cannot be removed, the starter motor continues to r
Try and start the car without the key being turned , no dash lights eg battery light abs etc are illuminated, only way I can get it to stop turning over is to disconnect both batteries. Tried a scan with a diagnostic machine through the port ( not vagcom) and of course it gets no communication signal . To try and reprogram the immobiliser , the AA guy who came out has never seen anything like it !!!! 
The bloody thing is possessed ! 
Not expecting a cheap diagnosis / repair 

I will ask them to check the front footwell first , as it has only manifested itself since we have had rain 


Thanks again Greg


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Quick update , I have checked the car before it gets picked up , and the front passenger footwell is full of water , I have left a note in the car for the dealership to check the footwell first , does drying it out usually remedy it ?or do parts need to be replaced and how much ball park figure ? 

Greg


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

saorsa said:


> and the front passenger footwell is full of water


Pound to a penny this is the problem... the kessy module will be toast... there is a deal of info on the forum re this.

If it is something specific, then VW technicians have a fighting chance of fixing it.... but clearly they'll also have to stop water getting in again.

Good luck

M


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes ... a water-logged Kessy changes everything.  Hope for the best You need to find where the water is coming from, sunroof drain? ( all mine were blocked) you don't know they are blocked untill the last one closes off. The cabin air intake plenum drains, these cooperate with the sunroof drains to vent water. And then there is the rubber plugs under the car just behind the front wheels, some times these are missing. Then there is just driving the car into a pond. :facepalm:
Hope all goes well.

Mike


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks everyone you have been amazing , i will have to keep my fingers crossed and hope that it isnt that expensive , we have been having heaps of rain recently and i have driven through quite a few flodded roads , 

Greg


----------



## seawind3000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh...... so you opted for my "driving into a pond" method! :facepalm: most people choose number 1, 2 or 3 ........but I like your moxie...... right to number 4!!!!!! 

Sorry, I couldn't resist. We all hope this can be an easy fix, wet with no corrosion.


Mike


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

update re car :
i telephoned the garage regarding the car that was delivered to them over the weekend.

i asked that the carpet in the passenger footwell to be lifted and checked for water, and the kessy unit checked, 2 hours later i got a call to say that the unit was sitting in water and corroded , i asked them to dry the unit out and see if it worked , but they refused to do this , i then asked if the car could stay at the garage for up to two weeks as i would try and get the kessy checked / repaired , but was told that they would not have space and i takes an hour to move it on the skids .

i then gave the go ahead to replace the kessy which was £589, to remove , dry and refit the carpets brought the total to £1100.

i have requested they put the new kessy in a ziplock bag and to check hvac connections and plenum chambers 

they havent said if the £589 is for an exchange kessy , if not i will have a spare if anyone wants to play around with and try and fix .


there is no saying that this will be the end of my woes but fingers crossed !!!



Gregor


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

I think the more important issue is to fix that water leak problem and water drain problem. Otherwise, the next rainfall, you will have the same issue again.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes I agree , I have instructed them regards the hvac drain / air conditionioning and the plenum . I don't have a sunroof so that is one less problem . 

If I have missed something please let me know 


G


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

I think there is a drain on the floor where the Kessy is.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Have them check the underbody rubber bungs. There's one right under the Kessy, if it's missing it can let water in from underneath, especially if you've been through deep water.....


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> Have them check the underbody rubber bungs. ..



There's a whole exciting thread on rubber bungs... in fact more, literally more, than you really wanted to know: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2274837-Lifting-the-Phaeton-on-a-Hydraulic-Lift-Precautions/page2&highlight=bung

Took a bit of finding... I didn't instantly remember the name of the thread!


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Update from garage, new kessy fitted and everything dried , still no communication from kessy to the immobiliser or convienance, they have sent report back to vw . Still no further forward and car Is dead . 

Any ideas ? 

Greg


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Greg,

VW HQ will certainly be able to advise the garage what to do next. This will likely comprise checking the security codes of the immobiliser components to make sure that they are all paired together. Replacing both the ECU and the KESSY may have overstepped the number of permissible module changes before security re-programming is required.

For us to comment we would need a full diagnostics print-out from the dealer's VAS 5052 scanner, or from our own trusty VCDS (VAG-COM) scanner. The VCDS is our window into the car's systems, without which owners are working blind.

It is very likely that there are no further faults as such, just that some adaptation may be required. This could include the dealer hooking up their VAS 5052 remotely to VW HQ, who would reprogram the security using the code on file at the factory. You might have to make sure that all your keys are present at the dealer's, or any spares left at home could be disabled.

It could be as simple as resetting the CAN-bus Gateway.

I hope they have some success in identifying the place where the water is coming from.

Chris


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello and thanks , just to confirm that I think my vw dealership is quite inept , I discussed the possibility if the new kessy was behaving like the old unit then perhaps the old unit might have been worth powering up when it was dried to see if it was working . 

I also asked this morning how they got on with the checks regarding the hvac and plenum and was told that they had put everything back together but would check it later . 

I can understand that they might not have been able to check if it was the air conditioning unit ( the car has not been started ) but I would have thought they would have done a water test when the kessy and the carpets were out of the car !!!!!!!

Might get it all back together working only to be drowned again at the first shower , they do not instil me with confidence as they called me up and asked how I disconnected the batteries . I told them starter neg fist then pos . Then the convienance the same . I would'nt be surprised if they have just reconnected them willy nilly 

Greg


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*battery disconnection*

An aside: Just for reference for anyone coming across this thread, when disconnecting one or both batteries the factory procedure leaves the positive battery connections attached until the negatives of both batteries have been disconnected.

This is because the positive supply from the battery not being worked on could feasibly be relay-switched across to the positive connector on the battery being disconnected, especially if there are faults being investigated. Then, should the loose positive terminal touch the chassis, there could be a problem.

Alternatively, make sure that the first loose positive lead is insulated in a sturdy plastic bag, rubber glove or similar.

Chris


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

saorsa said:


> Hello and thanks , just to confirm that I think my vw dealership is quite inept
> 
> Greg


Could I therefore suggest again that you call VW Luxury Cars and get them to find you one which isn't?
Tim


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there Tim , I already did and spoke to john at luxury cars and he confirmed the price of a kessy and it appeared that the garage has already put a mark up of £90 on the part , 

Garage has just got back to me say the can system is not waking up and that technical suggest conducting tests (4-5 hours ) £400 and still no guarantee that that will fix it . 

So so far that's £1500 to dry the carpets !!!!!!

I have twice asked for the scan readouts of the fault codes to be emailed to me and I get met with silence 

The garage say no dashboard lights are comming on and no communication between the CAN system . In that case how could they reprogram the new kessy ???????????


G


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

is that garage a VW dealer? It is time to get VW involved.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes it is a vw garage , in Dundee


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

As a suggestion... tell them to reset all the CANBUS computers before doing anything else. When I went to get my new key adapted to the car, they could not program it in. They spent hours on that and was able to get the car rolling again... at one point, the car was totally immobilized for hours...

The next trip I went back... they reseetted all the computers and was then able to program the Kessy and everything was good afterward. Easy programming as it should have been.


The reasoning was one or more of the CAN computer was 'shouting in the hallway' that the other computers cannot hear the commands from VAG.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Further update , they have got the car started.however they cannot get the radio sat nave etc to be recognised by the car , i asked them to reset all CANBUS computers and they say that they do not do that , they want to start stripping the car and check the controllers individually with possible cable replacement , they say there are a group of around 70 wires and also a group of around 15, i have again asked them about the plenum and they say my car does not have one ????? . bill so far to replace kessy and dry carpets and try and find the fault with the unit £1600 , i have no told them not to commence anymore work as it could run to £1000's 
i have spoken to luxury cars again and have found that they have only contacted technical support about the kessy and not about the can bus errors .

surely a scan of the car would throw up the faults ???? to compound it the tech told me all about the car can bus errors and then finished by saying it was like a Passat 


looks like i am going to have to scrap it !!! just to pay for the money spent on the kessy

not happy with vw anymore


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear that of your experience.

Let me ask you... when you said radio sat nave... you meant just the radio and navigation is not functioning? Isn't there a code you have to put in when you lost power? It is sort of like anti theft function... I can't imagine it is anything more than that.

Also if you had no problem with that before the Kessy failed... then why would you have this problem now? If you didn't have that problem before, there is absolutely NO reason to start stripping the car apart.



I feel your issue is due to incompetent technician(s) at the VW dealer you took the car to. Get on the phone with VW Luxury Cars again and ask for other nearby qualified Phaeton technician equipped dealer.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

hi there . they are saying there is no sound from the radio ,sat nav and the proximity sensors , the radio stations show but no sound , i have spoken to Tom Charlesworth who is the uk manager of luxury cars , and he has asked me to get back in touch with the garage and obtain a job sheet of the work they have carried out , he said that the only communication the garage has had with technical support was regarding the kessy being flooded , and have NOT requested any support regarding the CANBUS issues which is totally different to what the garage told me on the telephone .. but he did say there wasn't really anything he could do though 

the radio, sat nav, computer temporarily unavailable , suspension raising and shock absorber firming problem ,started the day before the kessy gave up the ghost but i suspect it was the first bit to go due to the water in the footwell which could have been there for a few weeks before getting into the unit ,

i would suspect the only phaeton techs in scotland will probably be Glasgow .and the pick up truck would not deliver it more than 50 miles


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Greg,

Don't despair yet, it is probably in your interests to gently lead the garage in the right direction with the best advice available, and use the influence of VW Luxury Cars to help negotiate more technical support from VW HQ and moderation of the local invoice. The alternative is to retrieve the car and get a scanner, using it until you can narrow down the choices, and take financial responsibility for instructing an independent to do specific work. However, leaving work half-completed by the dealer but charged for is not to most people's taste.

They are 'kind-of' right about the Passat v Phaeton, in as much as they both use a CAN-bus, both use a KESSY and [should] respond to diagnostics scanning. So that's a start.

The KESSY powers up Terminals 15, 15SV, 75X and 50 by energising those relays through individual wires. When the KESSY gets drowned in impure water, the wires in its connector plugs which carry +12V start to transfer copper by electrolytic action from the pins themselves to a nearby battery negative, which is probably the chassis. This continues until the wires break or the +12V is removed. So the garage is correct in wanting to check the plug wires that were drowned.

The Radio, satnav, suspension and shock absorber controls all relate to the central display functions, so if its supply is not being switched on by the KESSY, directly or indirectly, then it (and the other functions that do not respond, such as the proximity sensors and the instrument panel/diagnostics processor) clearly can't start.

The KESSY plugs which could be damaged inside are shown in Michael's photo below. It's possible to check the physical state of each pin and repair any corroded pins using the VW repair wires shown in the photo after that. The final photo shows the plug interior and the way the repair wires are inserted into the shell. These photos, together with some explanation of the plug pin assembly method (see posts nos. 1 and 3), are hosted in Michael's thread: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton

This seems the most likely explanation for the present problems, and one which is easily checked and potentially rectified by the dealer's tech in a couple of hours. There may be other controller adaptation issues, but they are likely to be fixed relatively easily once the diagnostics spring to life.

I guess I am sticking my neck out, but don't give up yet. The car will live again shortly!

Chris




*KESSY plugs*












*Repair wires, VW part number 000 979 018. The smaller one fits the KESSY plug*












*The KESSY plug interior*









.
.
.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

thanks all , i will just have to see how it goes , i have borrowed to my limit to try and fix this and cannot go any further , 
I had a fall out with the garage this morning , they have told me it is their policy is to investigate and only use vw technical help as a last resort . 

They could not tell me the fault codes generated so I could try and investigate . I also queried the plug that goes into the kessy about corrosion and even after I told them about part 000979018 they were still saying that it would be the whole wiring loom. 

All the very best in the future 

Greg


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Greg,

Sorry to hear that the garage is unwilling to compromise on their electrical repair policy by using authorised VW repair materials to rectify a possible problem. In this case they may have to bend a little. The KESSY plugs are attached to the main "central wiring set" with a part number similar to 3D1 971 140, depending on the car's exact VIN, which lists at around £10,000. This is a little steep to buy to cut off two plugs for re-use... Against this, the empty plug shells ready to accept the wiring repair pins are "only" around £20 should they be necessary, and even that is a little steep for a stock plastic moulding.

The dealer is clearly misinformed in this case and you could perhaps explain the situation to VW Luxury Cars and request them to liaise. Any independent VW specialist or auto electrician with an interest in cars would be approachable to discuss the plug inspection and possible repair (assuming this is one of the actual causes). A flexible VW dealer should match that approach.

VW Lux could also liaise on the invoice amount, since a new KESSY controller is around £340 plus VAT retail, and fitting it also involves lifting the carpet to the extent that it can be dried using mild warmth or a dehumidifier for little extra labour, although taking a bit of elapsed time in the workshop bay.

Do let us know what happens, or if there is anything that folks here can help with in some way.

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

PS - Don't forget that VW Lux are interested in keeping the customer satisfied with VW, but are completely independent from the dealerships. Any situation like this is absolutely not 'their fault' so please be calm and polite and try to be objective when you explain the situation, so that they have space to consider what action they can reasonably take to help you.

Naturally, this approach also applies to the dealership, since they are probably also interested in keeping customers, despite initial impression. They surely think their approach is reasonable, correct and in accordance with their VW training and the company's imposed quality systems. Put it another way, I doubt they lose sleep over this and it's not personal.

Anyway. good luck. :screwy:


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Also for the amount of money potentially involved, you could probably get the car taken to any dealership in the UK for less. I still think your best bet is VW Luxury Cars. If you explain to them that you are not convinced you're getting the best service you could and ask them to recommend an alternative, they may be able to help. I am sure it is possible to get the car moved any reasonable distance without incurring too much expense. Otherwise I would suggest contacting VW UK direct and asking them if they have any ideas. There must be an answer to this, which does not involve scrapping the car.
Tim


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I hope the title of the thread was a joke, because if you've already borrowed money to get this far, it might be the next best option. My experience with the VW customer care line has been mixed, but even at its best it's been limited to goodwill financial gestures in the case of design/quality faults. For technical support, they've been as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

i have spoken again to vw luxury cars to tell them of the experience and they are going to contact the dealer directly for their input , job card and car repair history from last year and this year , 
so fingers crossed .

as for having the Phaeton , it was always the car i wanted , no pots of money to fund it but just had to have one , so all said and done it has been achieved albeit with sweet and sour memories ,

Greg


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I have been treated with nothing but courtesy and determined assistance when I have called the UK line. I can't speak for any other country. The line is run by each country's contracted Importers, who do not explicitly report to VW in Germany.

Chris


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

i must say that both Tom And Brian At VW luxury cars have been very understanding and have lent a sympathetic ear, but the outcome was they didn't actually do anything , so chocolate fireguard would be a correct assumption .


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

Got the car, back from the dealer , when I got it home I checked the carpets. And they were soaking wet . I already had paid £1500 cash 

I took it immediately back and they said they checked the air conditioning and it was ok , and then said it could have came from lots of other places . If they wanted me to receck for the leak it would be chargeable 

they charged 15 hours labour to change ot and reprogram the kessy and dry the carpets , they also changed out a couple of wires they said were corroded 

the car still has no . Radio , sat nav, proximity sounds , computer is always unavailable , no suspension lift by the button , or shock absorber firming , clock cannot be set .....................and to compound it all they said the gear shift broke whilst they were working on it and they charged me another £125 

Sick fed up , tonight I stripped the front carpets back and looked at the kessy , they had wrapped it up but everything was soaking , including the plastic box with the relays which also had water in it , drying everything out with a heater overnight .



Garage could not even give me a ballpark figure but said labour could easily be 40 hrs threats over £2300 without any parts 


Greg


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you been through the plenum cleaning procedure yourself? The other thing you might do is take a look at the rubber bung near the Kessy, and follow Josh's advice and remove it. That way at least the water will drain when it gets in there, just don't drive through any puddles in the meantime. 

My recent service experiences made me decide on Subaru rather than VW for the two cars we've just bought.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Pull the plug under the Kessy. Any minor water that could splash up will drain back out before it can get deep enough to fry a kessy, thanks to a new invention called gravity. 


Also, drive the car up on ramps, grab a torch and look up over the transmission. You will see an orange rubber piece which is the plenum drain. Use a long screwdriver or pry bar - yank it off and throw it in the garbage. This advice was given to me many years ago by a very knowledgeable Bentley technician in Beverly Hills CA. He worked here- www.ogaracoach.com He is currently Operations Manager at Spyker Cars and owns a Phaeton himself.

You can see the offending rubber bit clearly here-


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I don't get 'minor water' here, so I leave the bungs sealed... 

Chris


*New access road we built. Intended for vehicles, not boats.*











*Onlooker by the side of the house drive last August*


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

... and the reason you would choose to drive through such a thing?


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

What about drilling a tiny hole into the bung? Should do the job... enough for water to drip out and not enough for water to flood in quickly.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> ... and the reason you would choose to drive through such a thing?


Same as the chicken crossing the road; to get to the other side! Meaning, to drive out of the property.

In Britain, 'rural' doesn't mean 50 miles to the nearest store, it usually just means a lot of mud and a lot of splashing! 

Chris


----------



## WillemBal (Nov 20, 2010)

saorsa said:


> ... and then finished by saying it was like a Passat ...


This is how I usually categorize nitwits, laymen and incompentent technicians


----------



## saorsa (Sep 30, 2012)

*got my rosstech suicidal part 2*

As an update to all the problems at the garage ( how stupid was i to go back ) 
After being in for the kessy and the infotainment not working , they broke the gear selector which i had to pay for , i noticed that the triptonic wasnt working so called them back as the sliding plate wasnt moving into position , went to pick the car back up and they informed me that all of a sudden the sliding plate was now broken and taking no responsibility to repair 

i bit the bullet and purchased a rosstech hex can lead i scanned the car and cleared the DCT codes and rescaned and this is what it reads at present 
Saturday,23,November,2013,16:56:53:05961
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ58002951 License Plate: 
Mileage: 268280km-166701mi Repair Order: 3


Chassis Type: 3D (3D - VW Phaeton (2002 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 11 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 27 28 29 2E
34 36 37 38 39 46 47 55 56 57 65 66 68 69 71 75 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ58002951 Mileage: 268280km/166701miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 HW: 8E0 907 401 AB
Component: 3.0L V6TDI G000AG 0040 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ3Z0D1271026
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
VCID: DCBD2B2B1C3C4EFE28B-5140

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 1 1 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 E HW: GS1 9.0 4.1 
Component: AG6 09L 3.0l V6TDI 2201 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00878 210 85434
VCID: 397312BF734EDBD693D-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 00792 000 00000
VCID: 6BDFF8F74992B946511-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 F HW: 3D0 909 137 F
Component: G1 Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H24072 Serial number: VWZ3Z0D1271026
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 00787 210 120723
VCID: 2A513DF386E8604EEA7-5140

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 H
Component: Climatronic D1 2021 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234FD0D7E1C2B106A91-515C

1 Fault Found:
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V1.clb
Part No: 3D0 937 049 H
Component: STG.Bordnetz 5101 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
VCID: 2F672CE7BD0A05663D9-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254BCECFEFF64F36C75-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3D0-953-549.lbl
Part No: 3D0 953 549 D
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 3401 
Coding: 0000031
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2E5931E3BA000C6E36F-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3D0 920 982 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT RB8 0521 
Coding: 0007411
Shop #: WSC 00792 210 66546
VCID: 2649C9C392F0442ECEF-5140

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<>CAN 0101 
Coding: 0000006
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: F0E56F9BE0B4DA9EE43-5140

1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
014 - Defective

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 29: Left Light Labels: 3D0-909-157.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 157 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(l) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E6C909C3D270042E8EF-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1121 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 00792 210 65787
VCID: 2757C4C795FA5D26F59-5140

1 Fault Found:
00477 - Control Module; Display & Input; Comfort CAN; Front (J523) 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 B
Component: Dachmodul 0605 
Coding: 0000060
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2241D5D3FED8B80EA27-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 39: Right Light Labels: 3D0-909-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 158 
Component: EVG GDL+AutoLWR(r) 0001 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7D704C7D57A1D26B59-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: HSG 0101 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 336F209751222186591-4B36

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D2 959 701 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0104

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D2 959 702 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0104

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 D
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 3D2 955 120 
Component: Front Wiper  3000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: DFC71C270D2A55E64D9-515C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 C
Component: Batteriemanagement 2700 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 234FD0D7E1C2B106A91-5140

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 C
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0807 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A513DF386E8604EEA7-5140

No fault code found.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Threads merged*
I have merged the two threads relating to this problem, because the previous history is important whan assessing the latest information. This may help achieve a positive result.

Chris


----------

